# 25 hours



## h_EDGE_hog (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey,

When i go pick up my hedgie it will be rougly 25 hours to get there (i know it's far, but after i still havent decided yet). I was wondering if it would be less stress driving all the way there? (i'd have 2-3 other people with me to help drive) or staying at 1-2 hotels along the way?
It would defintley be cheaper for me to get there, stay the night, pick him up, and drive all the way home. But then again, if it would be more stress on him to go all the way there, i would stay at one hotel on the way there.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Will it be a fifty hour round trip?!!?

Did you consider shipping? 

You could drive all the way home, without stopping, it wouldn't be more stressful.


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

I also ride a very long road to get my hedgehogs ,,,,28 hours round trip ,,,,i come back home with eleven hedgies then it's realy cheaper to go there than shipping ,,,,

and i also want to know in face to face the peoples who sell me that beautiful babies ,,and take car of them before 

I was alone in my car and i don't regret anythings about that ,,,in my area we don't have hedgehogs then a lot of peoples wants to adopt a baby my list of potential adoptant is long at this moment and I try to have responsible persons for that baby i'll have,,,,,

breed is a real passion ,,,,i also breed chihuahua i spend about 10 thousands dollars on my herd and since that time a lot of bad things happen to my herd ,,,dead , little female to small to be pregnant ,,,5 beautiful babies was born to early and don't survive ,,,they was realy amazing in color but i cant do nothing they pass trough in about 5 hours ,,,,,,one mâle i buy from a breeder in UNited States is realy to big for my females (the breeder tell to me it'S a 3 pounds boy but that 3 pounds turn to 7 pounds on the plane ,,,and i have to sell him back (and loose 500 $ ) then i have succès 4 months ago to finaly save 3 babies ,,,,and last month i save 5 babies ,,,,

Hope it 'll be better for my hedgehogs cause i don't want to stop breeding i love all the things around that situation except the bad things but it's in the game we have to deal with ,,,,

I cry often but i also smile often ,,,and the most important things is to have healty herd , take care of them realy well , to handled them much as can be ,,and also to LOVE THEM ,,,,

Good luck to every body but breeding is not a game to play it's real in the real life and every things can happen ,,,bad and great but we have to deal all the time with that to sides ,,,,,


----------



## h_EDGE_hog (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, it would be a 50 round trip. I think i might go ahead and do that. Just drive, and it'll be over with hehe. Thanks!


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

That's a crazy drive! 
Good luck!


----------



## h_EDGE_hog (Sep 29, 2008)

Lol! Thanks! Coffee and Mountain Dew will be stacked up in my car! Hehe, ill have more than me to be safe.


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

WOW!!! 50 hours...good luck.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

With feul prices, wouldn't getting a hedgie shipped on an airplane cost just as much, and be easier???


----------



## h_EDGE_hog (Sep 29, 2008)

iamdbf said:


> With feul prices, wouldn't getting a hedgie shipped on an airplane cost just as much, and be easier???


Fuel prices are actually going down here. Anyways, i hate shipping hedgehogs. They get more stressed, and i dont get to talk to the breeder in person. I've saved a certain amount of each time i get paid, and gone from there. I am fully prepared for the cost of gas. Plus, a little road trip would be fun. Me and my friends have been wanting to get out. Lols


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

u have a great point. Jade was crazy scared when she got off of her plane. she's fine now tho, but she had no trust in me the first little bit. I couldn't drive down to FL, tho, where she was shipped. (i actually did come there when i was on vacay and sam 3 week old baby Jade. so cute!) I didn't have her reserved then, but i saw the litter. Whatever. i talk too much about myself.  :roll:


----------

